# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Romney Campaign Is Paying People To Gather Information About State Delegates

## opinionatedfool

According to a MI RP campaign staffer, the campaign:

"...received word that Romney's campaign is paying people to gather information about the state delegates and identify the "troublemakers" (i.e., you and me) so be careful not to share your information or political affiliations with strangers."

Watch for this in other states as well. This is especially important if you are a delegate.

----------


## jcarcinogen

To get on the inside, paul supporters should be saying they're Romney supporters. All they have to say is they want the best candidate to beat Obama and any pi or spy will be fooled.

----------


## frickettz

Just became a state delegate for MI a few days ago.  Today I'm getting calls from 517-394-9940 without leaving voicemails.  I'm not in a position to be able to answer but doing a quick search the top result for that phone number is hxxp://coasttocoaststrategies.com/case_studies.html

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Just became a state delegate for MI a few days ago.  Today I'm getting calls from 517-394-9940 without leaving voicemails.  I'm not in a position to be able to answer but doing a quick search the top result for that phone number is hxxp://coasttocoaststrategies.com/case_studies.html


It wouldn't surprise me if it was Romney bots. I tried calling the number but no one picked up.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

has this gone out on socila media?

----------


## DamianTV

This shouldnt suprise anyone.  Romney supporters think it is okay to use dirty underhanded tactics to prevent Ron Paul from getting the Nomination.  They Photocopy Fake Delegate Badges, they Break Quorum by walking out, they print out Fake Ron Paul Delegate Lists and pass them out, Romney's campaign Lawyers threaten Ron Paul for not dropping out, they even go so far as to jack up the price of Convention Fees (Alaska) then SPONSOR their Delegates Entrance Fees, what makes anyone think that they wouldnt do something like this?

----------


## PatriotOne

> Just became a state delegate for MI a few days ago.  Today I'm getting calls from 517-394-9940 without leaving voicemails.  I'm not in a position to be able to answer but doing a quick search the top result for that phone number is hxxp://coasttocoaststrategies.com/case_studies.html


Interesting.  This company is owned by Saul Anuzis.  We've had dealings with him before I am sure.  I can't remember what, but that name is VERY familiar.


Saul Anuzis served as Chairman of the Michigan Republican Party from 2005-2009 and was a candidate for Chairman of the Republican National Committee in 2009 and 2011. His previous political and government service included working with Newt Gingrich at American Solutions, Jack Kemp’s 1988 Presidential campaign, serving as Chief of Staff to Senate Majority Leader Dick Posthumus, Chairman of the MI Senate Republican Campaign Committee and serving on the MI House Republican Campaign Committee. 

Anuzis was asked by RNC Chairman Michael Steele to head up the Transition Team on Technology and led the RNC's first Tech Summit during which over 7,000 activists from around the country participated online, via live video feeds or in person. 

The RNC created a new standing Committee on Technology and Anuzis was asked to serve as its Chairman by both Chairman Michael Steele and Chairman Reince Priebus. Anuzis was the first non-RNC member to hold such a post. In May of 2010, Anuzis was unanimously elected to be Michigan’s National Committeeman to the Republican National Committee. In 2009 - 2010, he also served as a consultant to the House Policy Committee on New Media & Technology which was chaired by Congressman Thaddeus McCotter (R-MI). 

Anuzis is co-founder and co-owner of Quick Connect VOIP, which is a broadband and VOIP provider in Michigan. He and his partner also own Quick Connect USA which is a Competitive Local Exchange Carrier providing local and long distance service to their customers. 

Anuzis also serves as a Managing Partner of Coast to Coast Strategies, LLC, which provides strategic planning, consulting and business development services. He sits on the Advisory Board of several technology companies including CampaignGrid, Victory Solutions and RAP Index. He served on several non-profit boards as well as a Gubernatorial Appointee to the Michigan Jobs Commission and the Michigan Export Development Authority and a member of the Teamsters Union. 

Saul Anuzis studied Economics at the University of Michigan in Dearborn. He is the Honorary Consul for the Republic of Lithuania. He and with wife of 26 years, Lina have 4 sons, enjoy skiing, scuba diving, their Harley and sailing. 

http://coasttocoaststrategies.com/bio.html

C2C provides strategic planning, access, alliances, marketing as well as “grasstops” and “grassroots” communications on behalf of clients who are trying to get things done. 

We use a “campaign style” approach to help develop long term, sustainable efforts that depend on strategic relationships between community leaders, businesses and opinion leaders at all levels of State and Federal government . 

We incorporate the latest software and technology to effectively identify influencers in a community, corporation or association for public affairs and communications. We provide an objective and quantitative analysis of an organization’s human assets. We identify, assess and measure a stakeholders political capital and put a plan in place to effectively engage on behalf of an organization or cause. 

We design a program of targeted engagement designed to assist lobbyist and government or community efforts to affect public policy. 

Our approach is based on the proven campaign and common sense concept 

People + Relationships + Communication = Success 

We not only help with strategic advice, but put together a team of professionals to address the clients concerns and needs.

----------


## PatriotOne

Saul Anuzis, wanted to ban Ron from 2008 debates.....

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ht=Saul+Anuzis

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Saul Anuzis, wanted to ban Ron from 2008 debates.....
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ht=Saul+Anuzis


Well, we know why his company's been calling then.

----------


## opinionatedfool

+rep PatriotOne

----------


## opinionatedfool

> has this gone out on socila media?


Not that I know of

----------


## angelatc

> According to a MI RP campaign staffer, the campaign:
> 
> "...received word that Romney's campaign is paying people to gather information about the state delegates and identify the "troublemakers" (i.e., you and me) so be careful not to share your information or political affiliations with strangers."
> 
> Watch for this in other states as well. This is especially important if you are a delegate.


We got the call - posted it in the Michigan group earlier.  They are claiming to be the Michigan Republican Party.

Anuzis is a POS.  He is paid to support the National Popular Vote, for starts.    The survey also asks about whether you're planning to support him.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

bump for getting to word out! great post

----------


## Elwar

How much $$$???

And who are these troublemakers I can turn in for the big bucks?

----------


## wgadget

So they've....put a bounty on us??  

And isn't Saul A. the guy who said Ron wasn't invited to the 2008 RNC? I may have him mixed up with someone else..

----------


## dude58677

> So they've....put a bounty on us??  
> 
> And isn't Saul A. the guy who said Ron wasn't invited to the 2008 RNC? I may have him mixed up with someone else..


He didn't want Ron Paul included in debates after the blowback exchange with Rudy Guilanni. This was the Fox News debate:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD7dnFDdwu0

----------


## cucucachu0000

Turn off your Facebook to anybody that's not your friend that's most likely where they'll find out anything about you

----------


## wgadget

How to turn off Facebook to anyone who's not a friend?

----------


## specsaregood

> Turn off your Facebook to anybody that's not your friend that's most likely where they'll find out anything about you


If i was attempting to locate Paul supporters I'd just look in the FEC reports.  easy peasy.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

No wonder everything was civil at our county conventions, they already had their plan to 86 us ready to roll. If they have any sort of success with this you can bet the state convention won't go that smoothly for them.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

I think if you are a delegate and asked who you are supporting by some unknown caller, the default answer should be "Romney."  The Paul campaign should have a policy of "you call us back to verify our identity at this number xxx-xxx-xxxx ext xx as shown on the official website" if they need to reach delegates. (and I'm sure they do)

Romney campaign is doing this before and after delegate selection, btw.

----------


## sailingaway

> How to turn off Facebook to anyone who's not a friend?


it is in settings. how you share information. privacy.

----------


## Ivash

All of this further convinces me that all the rules about delegates are extremely unnecessary. The whole thing should be simplified.

----------


## Evilfox

Great post great info. Delegates should be very cautious the next couple of months, especially you stealthers.

----------


## robertwerden

time to give names of romney delegates instead of your own, maybe Romney will disqualify his own supporters. $#@!ing dick head.

----------


## Paulistinian

> time to give names of romney delegates instead of your own, maybe Romney will disqualify his own supporters. $#@!ing dick head.


 not a bad idea!

----------


## walt

They sent me my first five figure check in the mail for this today....I can't decide whether to go to the media with it or cash it out immediately for gold....

Darn tough choices...

----------


## DonovanJames

It's really odd that you bring this up -- I received an auto call yesterday while at work saying I qualified for a selective political survey and would get a free vacation to many exotic and luxurious places of my choosing just for participating or I could press 9 to be taken off the call list - I hammered 9 to no avail as the message just kept repeating its extremely enticing  offer. It came from 253-382-9937

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Turn off your Facebook to anybody that's not your friend that's most likely where they'll find out anything about you


Do it delegates!  Protect yourselves.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> it is in settings. how you share information. privacy.


The privacy settings in facebook are pretty confusing.  We might have to make a quick "how to" write up for our people, especially those less computer savvy.

----------


## smartbandwidth

Walt: 

Can you please share the picture image of the check? 

You can redact your name.  Just leave the amount intact.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> This shouldnt suprise anyone.  Romney supporters think it is okay to use dirty underhanded tactics to prevent Ron Paul from getting the Nomination.  They Photocopy Fake Delegate Badges, they Break Quorum by walking out, they print out Fake Ron Paul Delegate Lists and pass them out, Romney's campaign Lawyers threaten Ron Paul for not dropping out, they even go so far as to jack up the price of Convention Fees (Alaska) then SPONSOR their Delegates Entrance Fees, what makes anyone think that they wouldnt do something like this?


Romney supporters are a cult, literally.  It isn't just unfair that they scream it, they scream it about something that is true about themselves.

The mormon church uses tactics like scientology if you go high enough.  Romney is high enough.  There is an incesterous relationship among all the higher ups of the Mormon church.  Same families and same money mangers.

----------


## walt

> Walt: 
> 
> Can you please share the picture image of the check? 
> 
> You can redact your name.  Just leave the amount intact.

----------


## airborne373

Clip of Fox News political analysts Tim Skubick ordering the censoring of Ron Paul supporters at the Mackinac Republican Conference. The tall man with the goatee at the top of the screen at the beginning of the video is Saulius "Saul" Anuzis of the Michigan GOP he tried to get Ron Paul removed from the debate until supporters flooded his phone and the Michigan GOP headquarters with calls.

----------


## RonRules

In response to post #32 above: "The mormon church uses tactics like scientology if you go high enough. Romney is high enough. There is an incesterous relationship among all the higher ups of the Mormon church. Same families and same money mangers."

Re-post from a few months ago:

*THIS is the single picture that scares me the most in the 2012 Presidential campaign.*



This article should explain sufficiently, and prove my point above.
http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runnin...chauppetta.php
*Mark Chauppetta, Private Eye Who Worked for Scientology* at the time of the South Park Investigation: "I'm a $#@!ing Mercenary"

By Tony Ortega Fri., Oct. 28 2011*
Just got off the phone with Mark Chauppetta, a private investigator who has done work for the Church of Scientology,* sifting through the trash of the church's perceived enemies.*
Chauppetta worked for Scientology for several years, including the time the church was investigating South Park creators Trey Parker and Matt Stone, in 2006. (Chauppetta says he wasn't personally involved in the South Park operation, but added that he wouldn't confirm it even if that was the case.)

I told Chauppetta that our readers have been fascinated with leaked internal documents which suggest that Scientology paid private investigators to case the South Park offices, sift through Parker and Stone's trash, and also to pull the trash of their friends, such as actors John Stamos and Rebecca Romijn.

After the jump, Chauppetta explains what it was investigators were looking for in the trash of Scientology's enemies.

"I do a lot of trash-pulling for a lot of different clients," he says. "You're looking for a Post-it, an envelope, anything that would give you a name, anything. You look for anything but a bloody tampon and a banana peel," Chauppetta told me by phone from the Boston area, where he operates.

I asked him for an example of a specific item he found in a person's trash that had an impact on a case he was involved in.

"There are people who have left bank statements and things like that in the trash that has led to certain decisions in probate and family court. When it comes to them writing things on their financial disclosures that are inaccurate," he explained.

*"I pull trash for everyone. I recommend it to a lot of different clients," Chauppetta says.*

*In the days since the Patriot Act, some kinds of document searches are tougher for private eyes, Chauppetta tells me. He says searching through a target's trash has become a more useful and reliable tool.*

About ten years ago, he tells me, Scientology seemed to be blindsided by the Internet and what was being said about the church online. For several years -- including 2006, when the South Park operation was going on -- Chauppetta says he was a highly thought of operative for the church.

"They handed me a copy of Dianetics when I first started doing work for them, and I just threw it in the trash. It didn't catch my attention," he says. "As long as they paid me in a timely fashion, I wasn't going to judge. I'm a $#@!ing mercenary.

"I give the Church of Scientology props. It's funny, I had a potential client call me who wanted some background done on certain people. You could call these people a borderline religious organization, a borderline cult. I told them they could take an example from Scientology, because they seem to do it right when it comes to gathering data."

I asked him if he could characterize the kind of work the church asked him to do. "Most of the cases I worked on were doing background information on ex-members who were saying things about them that weren't pleasant," he answered.

"As far as the church goes, I just turned over what I found to them, and I didn't know what they did with it. I was just a grunt for them," he added. "I was just a soldier. As long as it was legal and ethical I didn't have a problem."

We're learning that 2006 seemed to be a particularly busy year for Scientology investigations, with seemingly dozens of different perceived enemies around the country being looked at. Today, however, with Scientology's numbers dwindling, only a few key targets seem to be getting the full-force private investigator routine (Marty Rathbun in Texas, Mike Rinder and Robert Almblad in Florida, Jason Beghe in California, and Marc Headley in Colorado are the chief ones that come immediately to mind.)

When I mentioned that Scientology's fortunes seem to have declined, and with it the church's resources for investigating, Chauppetta said that jibed with his own experience.

"I haven't done anything for them in a few years. I don't know if it's the recession or because they don't have something in the Boston area. I know it's not because of my work. I was highly recognized for what I do," he says.

In May, we wrote that Chauppetta had given an interview to Howard Stern, who asked him (in less detail) about working for Scientology. Chauppetta said he didn't get quite the boost in business from that interview that he was hoping for.

He did wonder, however, if Scientology might have been irked. "After the Stern interview, I thought, they're probably pulling my trash now," he says.

*In that case, when one suspects that the church is snooping into one's affairs, what should one do?

"Shred everything," he answered.*

"They can pull my trash if they want to. They might find some dirty tissues when I'm rubbing one out in the office, but that's about it."


Some of the comments below the article:
"Holy .... has Romney's rivals gotten ahold of this picture? * Hey, Mitt, just one question:  Did Scientology refer you?  ok, 2 questions:  whose trash?"*

----------


## smartguy911

Here is a link for Privacy articles on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/help/?page=187475824633454

You can change most of your settings here - https://www.facebook.com/settings/?tab=privacy&ref=mb

I recommend everyone -

-- Make your profile private - Under "Ads, Apps and Websites" - https://www.facebook.com/settings/?tab=privacy
-- Change your main profile pic, so you are not identified.  Put something random.  Pic of a dog, cat, mountain, flower, car, violin or whatever.  - https://www.facebook.com/editprofile.php?sk=picture
-- hide your friend list from everyone by clicking on the drop down menu right of "Friends" and selecting "only me" - https://www.facebook.com/editprofile...=relationships
-- If you are a delegate, remove liking any of the Ron Paul pages from your profile or anything Ron Paul related
-- Make birthday or any personal information such where you work, likes, dislikes private by selecting "only  me" or friends you trust - https://www.facebook.com/editprofile.php
-- Make sure your contact info is "only me" or friends you trust - https://www.facebook.com/editprofile.php?sk=contact

You can test your profile by visiting https://www.facebook.com/profile.php and clicking on the "view as" button on the top right hand corner.  This will let you test your profile.

----------


## J_White

the question is WHY would a presumptuous nominee, who has the nomination bagged need to do these third world tricks ?




> This shouldnt suprise anyone.  Romney supporters think it is okay to use dirty underhanded tactics to prevent Ron Paul from getting the Nomination.  They Photocopy Fake Delegate Badges, they Break Quorum by walking out, they print out Fake Ron Paul Delegate Lists and pass them out, Romney's campaign Lawyers threaten Ron Paul for not dropping out, they even go so far as to jack up the price of Convention Fees (Alaska) then SPONSOR their Delegates Entrance Fees, what makes anyone think that they wouldnt do something like this?

----------


## J_White

u wanna bet $10,000, this is not gonna happen ?




>

----------


## RonRules

> the question is WHY would a presumptuous nominee, who has the nomination bagged need to do these third world tricks ?


Because that's what cults do. They do it reflexively as soon as they find someone that opposes their ideas or the cult itself. In a way, Romney is the cult leader for about 8 million Mormons in the US. 

This thread's first post is just an indication of what life will be under a Mormon president. 

Read up about what cults do here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_Game_(Scientology) (I have experienced this myself)
http://cosmedia.freewinds.be/media/a...grn080280.html (List of dirty tricks)

The way Mormonism operates is very similar to Scientology and Jehovah’s Witnesses 
http://mormonexpression.com/blogs/20...mormon-church/
http://4witness.org/jehovahs_witness/jw_lds_cults.php
http://www.rationalrevelation.com/library/bite.html

Under a Romney presidency, you're going to have a totalitarian regime, which will spy on it's own people (much more than at the present) in order to control and enslave. It's the exact opposite of Liberty.  BTW how often Romney talks about Liberty?

Romney will see most other countries as enemies. This recent article on his Foreign Policy explains that:
http://www.ldsliberty.org/the-proble...oreign-policy/

----------


## rockerrockstar

All they would need to do is look at this forum and they probably would get a good idea.

----------


## Cleaner44

253-382-9937 
http://www.everycall.us/phone-number/1-253-382-9937/
Political opinions of America
http://www.politicalopinionsofamerica.org/index.aspx

----------


## slamhead

Domain Registered to Saul Anuzis.

Here you go.

http://www.flickr.com/people/32272659%40N05




> Saul Anuzis, Chairman
> Michigan Republican Party
> 
> Saul Anuzis is not your typical Republican. He is an unabashed Reagan-conservative with strong opinions about the role of government. But he is the son of an autoworker and once joined a union. He rides a Harley Road King, but he leaves the Harley home when he’s campaigning so he can Twitter, Blog and Blackberry on the road. He is a Boy Scoutmaster and a hockey dad. And others describe him as “constantly in-motion”, “whirlwind” and “man with a plan”.
> 
> Saul is a true believer in the core principles of Republicanism. They are the reason he became a Republican. He certainly wasn’t born into it. Saul grew up in a working class neighborhood in Detroit. His friends were the kids of other autoworkers. He saw Ronald Reagan speak to those workers with a message of opportunity and American greatness that spoke to him as well. And he knows that until we reach those voters again, Republicans will not win.
> 
> Saul attended the University of Michigan, Dearborn, where he studied economics. To help pay his way through college, Saul loaded trucks and was a member of the Teamsters Union. It was in college that he got his first taste of politics. There, he helped found a College Republican chapter and served as Student Government President. In 1980, Anuzis was elected as one of the youngest delegates to the Republican National Convention. He went on to attend President Reagan's first inaugural ceremony that next January. Soon thereafter, he was elected Third Vice Chair of the Michigan Republican Party, and also served two terms as a Congressional District Chairman, precinct delegate and candidate for public office.
> 
> ...

----------


## slamhead

I say we have Saul Anuzis removed from his position on the Michigan Republican Party.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> All they would need to do is look at this forum and they probably would get a good idea.


That is what I was thinking.  There have been way too many names of delegates listed on these forums.  That needs to stop.

----------


## Keith.Almli

I would like to point out.. being a delegate every year for the GOP in Michigan, I have seemed to receive calls around this time every year asking who I'm supporting etc etc.

----------


## angelatc

> I say we have Saul Anuzis removed from his position on the Michigan Republican Party.


They're working on it.  Dave Agema is running against him, and might pull out a win.  He's not much better than Anuzis, but he's not Anuzis.

----------


## angelatc

> I would like to point out.. being a delegate every year for the GOP in Michigan, I have seemed to receive calls around this time every year asking who I'm supporting etc etc.


Isn't the matter usually settled by this time?  Just asking.

----------


## devil21

This may be just a "leak" to instill fear into current and potential Paul delegates.  

It also may be 100% legit considering what is at stake here.  Digging through the trash just because I don't support you?  Yeah, that's called a functioning dictatorship.

----------


## Algorres

In Nevada Romney hired a polling company out of Oregon to contact the NV delegates. He has no ground game and really has very little idea who is coming to support him. I avoided the calls as we got an email about the nature of why they were calling.

----------


## azxd

The nasty hasn't even started, yet ... This election is going to be rough.

----------


## kathy88

> The nasty hasn't even started, yet ... This election is going to be rough.


Agreed.

----------


## S.Shorland

Ben Swann it? INDEED.WHY would a secure nominee stoop to this?!

----------


## opinionatedfool

Hide yo kids, hide yo wives...

----------


## truthspeaker

I received a similar call multiple times. It was from Washington State. I just hang up.

Re: Political Survey call for vacation

----------


## WilliamC

> This shouldnt suprise anyone.  Romney supporters think it is okay to use dirty underhanded tactics to prevent Ron Paul from getting the Nomination.  They Photocopy Fake Delegate Badges, they Break Quorum by walking out, they print out Fake Ron Paul Delegate Lists and pass them out, Romney's campaign Lawyers threaten Ron Paul for not dropping out, they even go so far as to jack up the price of Convention Fees (Alaska) then SPONSOR their Delegates Entrance Fees, what makes anyone think that they wouldnt do something like this?


This is exactly where the Paul campaign can only be the ones trying to develop strategies for countering these tactics.

I simply don't have the information or the contacts but I think this way all the time and am trying to work with my fellow delegates. But vetting and confirmation of trust are vital and have to be controlled by the National campaign or we'll simply be unorganized.

Also, as many Ron Paul supporters in a District or State need to physically meet or at least phone each other as possible. Email and facebook and such is ok but you can't get to know someone until you talk to them and/or meet them. Again, vetting and confirmation of trust are paramount at this level.

I wish I could get more feedback but I'm working on it.

----------


## jolynna

How much do they pay? <jk> 

What are they so afraid of? Liberty? Freedom? Honesty?

----------


## Keith.Almli

> Isn't the matter usually settled by this time?  Just asking.


In the past the GOP has ran the phone calls one week till the convention, We are about a week to the convention.  - I want to also add that there are two firms doing these phone calls, and email blasts.  I received two separate calls, one was from an 800# and another was from a 989 number. I do not recall having two different surveys in the past.

----------


## sailingaway

I saw an article in Michigan asking if the RNC was polling delegates because delegates were getting polled whether they were voting for Romney or Paul.  I know Romney hired a polling co in Nevada.

----------


## WilliamC

> They sent me my first five figure check in the mail for this today....I can't decide whether to go to the media with it or cash it out immediately for gold....
> 
> Darn tough choices...


Donate it to Ron Paul as is.

----------

